# 1700bhp Alpha 12 in Russia. 186mph in 12s



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

Incredible, and he drives it like he's going to the pub.


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

its a little quick 

I love how quick he looked next to the silver hotdog stand


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

1700bhp????  Is that at the wheels? Insane! That's more than double what I have now and I can't even imagine how mental is all that power on the road.

Respect though for achieving that target. :bowdown1: Veyron killer?


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

sw20GTS said:


> 1700bhp????  Is that at the wheels? Insane! That's more than double what I have now and I can't even imagine how mental is all that power on the road.
> 
> Respect though for achieving that target. :bowdown1: Veyron killer?


It will be close to triple (based on your signature)!!!! even if its 1700 at the flywheel, stage 4 is 600bhp, so almost 3x as powerful.


----------



## David-R (Feb 25, 2010)

holy crap, that shifts


----------



## Kabz r35 Gtr (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks what I call nasty power.


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Serious power.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

You want that, don't you Jamie?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

I do mate, but I have to feed my children


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Looks pretty darn stable at those speeds to. Amazing!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Would be good to see if there is much between that and john hantons gtr especially as john's was ment be having more power this year than last year.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

I love these Russian monsters. [email protected]*kin awesome!!!


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

grahamc said:


> It will be close to triple (based on your signature)!!!! even if its 1700 at the flywheel, stage 4 is 600bhp, so almost 3x as powerful.


Ah true! Triple... that's just crazy! Must be the fastest road car on planet Earth...


----------



## andrew186 (May 3, 2010)

insane!

love how he just calls his car "blue" lol


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

what a monster, awesome


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

One, Thousand, Seven, Hundred. Crazy.


----------



## Grimson (Aug 30, 2011)

Crazy! Is that car still tuned on Cobb? And looks like 100% stock aero?


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

Grimson said:


> Crazy! Is that car still tuned on Cobb? And looks like 100% stock aero?


Syvecs.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

jaycabs said:


> Would be good to see if there is much between that and john hantons gtr especially as john's was ment be having more power this year than last year.


Go to santa pod and see john hanton run this sunday 28th


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Go to santa pod and see john hanton run this sunday 28th


Like i said earlier in this thread malc , i dont think many people realise how powerful john's gtr is .

Do you know if john finally went for more power over last year ?

Said to jeff already that i might pop along on sunday for some pics and a chat .


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

That's mental. The noise it makes is nuts


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Absolute monster.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

JamieP said:


> I do mate, but I have to feed my children


Your GTR is your child... She's getting hungry... feed her horses


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

whats crazy is how narrow the the track is.


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

That is amazing... What a noise.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Now this car is a *genuine* 1700hp....283mph in a standing mile !


----------



## Elmo (May 3, 2012)

These guys are now tuning in the UK, if you do need to feed more horses to your GTR, hop onto eBay and search for AMS Alpha 12 (sorry can't post links yet). Don't worry about feeding the family as you will get 5000 Nectar points for your shopping at Sainsbury's!


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

0-60mph is pretty crap!


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

matt j said:


> 0-60mph is pretty crap!


Gessing traction issues lol plus things braking easier at the launch just like john h's gtr


----------



## matt j (Oct 19, 2001)

Not being set up correctly would be a better excuse.


----------



## Chronos (Dec 2, 2013)

Wonder what svm think


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

awesome


----------



## MxS-PoWeR (Oct 28, 2012)

Awesomeeeee soooo crazy. Much money.


----------

